# New tree monitor enclosure



## john_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive posted my pics in the lizard section but thought i'd show off my new enclosure here as well.
Let me know what you think.....its built into the wall of my bedroom









And one of its new inhabitants


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

looks amazing!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Woooow! :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:
Thats bloody awesome! And the monitor is amazing! :flrt:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that is awesome,
is it big enough for life or are you gonna have to upgrade at some point?
he/she looks so cute, this is next on my list

btw its not showing off....its inspiring people: victorywell thats my excuse:whistling2


----------



## john_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you


ch4dg said:


> that is awesome,
> is it big enough for life or are you gonna have to upgrade at some point?


It should be big enough for the pair for life, its over 8ft long 5ft tall and just over 2ft deep
its taken me months to complete, but i think it been worth the effort :whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

john_boy said:


> Thank you
> 
> It should be big enough for the pair for life, its over 8ft long 5ft tall and just over 2ft deep
> its taken me months to complete, but i think it been worth the effort :whistling2:


cool, and yeah it looks friggin amazing


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a tasty looking viv


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That is awesome!! and I love the green tree monitor too.


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

fantastic : victory:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Top job, gorgeous monitor and great use of an awkward space. :notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn...that is unreal! Well worth the wait, i bet?


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow what a great idea for use of space, awesome effect too, well done & lovely monitor to boot:no1::notworthy:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

very impressive build there. excellent showcase. well done.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

john_boy said:


> Ive posted my pics in the lizard section but thought i'd show off my new enclosure here as well.
> Let me know what you think.....its built into the wall of my bedroom
> image
> 
> ...


 
An excellent job and very neat ..................... and an awesome species to enjoy it as well. :no1:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

thats fantastic, wish i had the space to do something like that for some arboreal monitors :2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

that is so cool:2thumb:


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's fantastic setup you have made. Is it under stair or above? :whistling2:


----------



## john_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nike_T7 said:


> That's fantastic setup you have made. Is it under stair or above? :whistling2:


Thankyou, its above the stairs, in my bedroom. i found a hollow space in the wall and slipped with the hammer :lol2:


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

john_boy said:


> Thankyou, its above the stairs, in my bedroom. i found a hollow space in the wall and slipped with the hammer :lol2:


Aha fantastic! I got space above the stair, might consider to do it. :mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

john_boy said:


> Thankyou, its above the stairs, in my bedroom. i found a hollow space in the wall and slipped with the hammer :lol2:


thatsexactly what i said when i smashed a wall to a room through.....and it was the perfect size to put a massive perspex window in....what a coincidence:whistling2:


----------



## nickdagreek84 (Jun 22, 2011)

YEAH NICE WORK DUDE!!
JUST WONDERING, HAVE YOU REMOVED UR STAIRS TO BUILD THAT VIV??
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

